# Asheville: Restaurants



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

Hurricanes or not, my wife and I are heading to Asheville this coming Thursday for the JDRF ride weekend (see thread below). Now I need your help selecting a good restaurant for Thursday night. JDRF is suppling breakfast/lunch/dinner every other day, so we want someplace special ...unique to Asheville.

With my wife throwing suggestions to me over my shoulder...here's what we're looking for: non-chain, quiet, great food, nice atmosphere, price isn't a big deal (heck, we can always splurge for one night!), great wine list, not too far out of town. Suggestions???

FYI. JDRF has us all staying in the Holiday Inn Sun Spree resort.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

Try the Richmond Hill Inn. It is an old historic home converted to a small inn with an amazing restaurant. Here is a link http://www.richmondhillinn.com/ It is located on the French Broad River right near your bike route. The Grand Menu is highly recommended.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Thanks*



BikeWNC said:


> Try the Richmond Hill Inn. It is an old historic home converted to a small inn with an amazing restaurant. Here is a link http://www.richmondhillinn.com/ It is located on the French Broad River right near your bike route. The Grand Menu is highly recommended.


We might try it. Thanks.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Horizons*

We ate at the Horizons Rest. in the Grove Park Inn. Delicious. A fixed price menu under which they just continued to bring out course after delcious course. Large glasses of wine made it all that much more enjoyable.

By the way, the ride was a blast. I ended up at 99.4 miles in 5 hours 40 minutes of riding time. Not a bad pace considering all of your hills, mountains, washed out roads, etc.... I can't wait to come back again. In fact, my wife thinks we ought to make your area a destination for our family vacation this coming summer. Not bad, since I'll be back in the fall again for another JDRF ride. 

thanks. Paul


----------

